# Weekly Photo Challenge #50 for Week of 6/26/16



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2016)

This week's theme is - *corner* - and the interpretation is up to you. The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 29, 2016)

*Time Out Corner*

This little chair was used and abused by my three boys when they were little (all in their thirty's now).  I took it apart and refinished it for the grandkids.  Doesn't see much use in "Time Out Corner"  but they love to pull it out into the room for other adventures!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice job refinishing the old "Time Out Chair"   and a great shot of the CORNER


This is my CORNER and I put myself in "Time Out" there alot


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks like "Comfy Corner" to me!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2016)

Well Dennis seeins it looks like just you and me so far this week I'm going to break the rule a bit and post a 2nd pic this one kind of has a little story behind it. Mittens was sitting out on a little table outside the window one day when I saw a hawk swoop down and try to pick her off lucky for her she's kind of spooky and always got an eye out and was able to scoot off and out of harms ways, now she has a better spot where see can watch her yard without the fear of being picked off.

Mittens' CORNER of the deck


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 2, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well Dennis seeins it looks like just you and me so far this week I'm going to break the rule a bit and post a 2nd pic this one kind of has a little story behind it. Mittens was sitting out on a little table outside the window one day when I saw a hawk swoop down and try to pick her off lucky for her she's kind of spooky and always got an eye out and was able to scoot off and out of harms ways, now she has a better spot where see can watch her yard without the fear of being picked off.
> 
> Mittens' CORNER of the deck




  Careful Mike!  Don't want the thread to get filled up too fast!!!   
Can't blame Mittens for picking out that protected corner!  Another good shot!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm late to the party, but we call this corner of the pool "Dead man's corner" The jets push everything in this corner.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice - great corner to be in on a day like today!


----------

